# best gear stack ever used for your best gains?



## unclem (Jul 10, 2010)

i would go with my first stack omnadren 500wk and 20mg d-bol ed. anybody else?


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 10, 2010)

Test Prop 4 week kicker 100mg EOD / Test Cyp 12 weeks 600mg / EQ 12 weeks 600mg - Massive GAINS!!


----------



## unclem (Jul 10, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> Test Prop 4 week kicker 100mg EOD / Test Cyp 12 weeks 600mg / EQ 12 weeks 600mg - Massive GAINS!!


 
roast if you dont mind me asking how much did you keep at that great cycle?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

1600mg enanthate
750mg sust.
  weekly.

While im roid-free currently and have been in the past few years, this was the foundation to my cycles.i learned quickly taking 1 or 2 cc a week wasnt for me,with the above i went from 176 to 224 lbs in 3 1/2 months.Ive tried other stacks this was hands down the best for me,no matter how long a cycle or how much of any test i was taking the above netted me the best results everytime.At the moment the only thing i use is protein powder between meals and i hover around 235-240 lbs @ 5'10.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 10, 2010)

unclem said:


> roast if you dont mind me asking how much did you keep at that great cycle?



It's hard to say really . I began around 200lbs 14%bf and ended up at 235lbs but at around 18%bf and after i ran PCT i was still at about 230 .the thing is i went on a pretty hard cut straight afterwards because i was pretty pissed at how juicy i'd gotten. i'm now at 200lb again but at 10% bf and i'm getting on the gears TEARS FOR GEARS

ROAST


----------



## unclem (Jul 10, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> It's hard to say really . I began around 200lbs 14%bf and ended up at 235lbs but at around 18%bf and after i ran PCT i was still at about 230 .the thing is i went on a pretty hard cut straight afterwards because i was pretty pissed at how juicy i'd gotten. i'm now at 200lb again but at 10% bf and i'm getting on the gears TEARS FOR GEARS
> 
> ROAST


 
 if thats you in picture roast you look thick and defined. looking good roast. take care


----------



## unclem (Jul 10, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> 1600mg enanthate
> 750mg sust.
> weekly.
> 
> While im roid-free currently and have been in the past few years, this was the foundation to my cycles.i learned quickly taking 1 or 2 cc a week wasnt for me,with the above i went from 176 to 224 lbs in 3 1/2 months.Ive tried other stacks this was hands down the best for me,no matter how long a cycle or how much of any test i was taking the above netted me the best results everytime.At the moment the only thing i use is protein powder between meals and i hover around 235-240 lbs @ 5'10.


 
you going back on for a few cycles bro? as i do about now 2,000mg test cyp and i was on halo but it made me to angry at 60mg ed now iam on 150mg ed anadrol, test susp at 125mg eod for 6-8 wks have alot of strength. and my liver enzymes are at 31 / 40/ 50/ 56/ so iam good. but like you i like higher dosages the first post was my first cycle ever 20 yrs ago.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

unclem said:


> you going back on for a few cycles bro?


 
ive been debating it for a while now, wasnt really sure which direction to, el-natural or back on again.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

unclem said:


> you going back on for a few cycles bro? as i do about now 2,000mg test cyp and i was on halo but it made me to angry at 60mg ed now iam on 150mg ed anadrol, test susp at 125mg eod for 6-8 wks have alot of strength. and my liver enzymes are at 31 / 40/ 50/ 56/ so iam good. but like you i like higher dosages the first post was my first cycle ever 20 yrs ago.


 
I totally agree on the high dose theory,i never saw reasoning to build up or bridge a stack/cycle,my thought is by the time you get to the meat of your cycle your receptors are clogging up,so why not hit them with a large dose right off the bat. I also go for long cycles as apposed to short ones,when i felt my gains were halting i switched to a different stack of things. Ya know of all the gear i used the only thing hat ever made me angry or the so called rage were what was called russian Dball, white pills in a 10-count blisterpack,which later i found out were something else,but for the life of me i cant remember what they were.


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 10, 2010)

unclem said:


> if thats you in picture roast you look thick and defined. looking good roast. take care



Hell of course its me.


----------



## unclem (Jul 10, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> I totally agree on the high dose theory,i never saw reasoning to build up or bridge a stack/cycle,my thought is by the time you get to the meat of your cycle your receptors are clogging up,so why not hit them with a large dose right off the bat. I also go for long cycles as apposed to short ones,when i felt my gains were halting i switched to a different stack of things. Ya know of all the gear i used the only thing hat ever made me angry or the so called rage were what was called russian Dball, white pills in a 10-count blisterpack,which later i found out were something else,but for the life of me i cant remember what they were.


 
 they were mixed with methyltestosterone and d-bol strong fucking shit though. i used them alot in past big, made me strong but nothing does it like test susp and 200mg drol ed with 3grams of something. iam with you bridge, its lower dose but it works. then slam a heavy cycle again. god i love gear aaahhhh! lol


----------



## unclem (Jul 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My best stack ever was DHEA/Neovar/RPM/Drive/Tribulus/testofen/CEE/The Fizogen Strap/Apnut's The ONE/Beta-alanine/fennugreek/Plant Sterols/Phytoestrogens/11-oxo/6-oxo/soy protein
> 
> I lost 3 lbs of bone and 6 lbs of pure muscle. Totally was able to wriggle into my straight-leg skinny jeans for the summer. Only set me back like $326 dollars including ancillaries.


 
 LMFAO


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 10, 2010)

:





Richard Gears said:


> My best stack ever was DHEA/Neovar/RPM/Drive/Tribulus/testofen/CEE/The Fizogen Strap/Apnut's The ONE/Beta-alanine/fennugreek/Plant Sterols/Phytoestrogens/11-oxo/6-oxo/soy protein
> 
> I lost 3 lbs of bone and 6 lbs of pure muscle. Totally was able to wriggle into my straight-leg skinny jeans for the summer. Only set me back like $326 dollars including ancillaries.


LMAO.How much of that were you able to keep.?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 10, 2010)

nice to see so we know what kits for sale to make!


----------



## archtype (Jul 11, 2010)

My best cycle would have to be QV Enanthate 250 & QV Deca 200 2ml/week for 10 weeks, then Tren EOD (don't know concentration) & 30 mg Dbol ED for the next 6 weeks.  I went from 185 to 225 +/-.  After PCT (Clomid & HCG), dropped to 205, but the Tren helped me cut up nicely.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> nice to see so we know what kits for sale to make!


 
JFC! Who could afford to run 2g/wk of W-P gears????


----------



## quark (Jul 11, 2010)

wk1 - 6 40mg ed d-bol
wk1 - 14 500 hg test ew
wk1 - 12 400 deca ew

22lb gain


----------



## richieboy (Jul 11, 2010)

a good basic course woul be  deca.sus and d,bol you wont get to much water and if you eat and train well you should keep most of your gain.i do agree also with BBwolf, dont wait until your receeptors are saturated.Get all your juice in there at the early stages then taper off, good luck


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2010)

test e 500mg
tren a 700mg


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2010)

i didn't have a temper at all back then. If i were to use tren now I dont think it would be a good thing.  Probably beat women and slap little kids for fun.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My best stack ever was DHEA/Neovar/RPM/Drive/Tribulus/testofen/CEE/The Fizogen Strap/Apnut's The ONE/Beta-alanine/fennugreek/Plant Sterols/Phytoestrogens/11-oxo/6-oxo/soy protein
> 
> I lost 3 lbs of bone and 6 lbs of pure muscle. Totally was able to wriggle into my straight-leg skinny jeans for the summer. Only set me back like $326 dollars including ancillaries.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2010)

for me:
wk1-14 900-1200mg test ew (higher half way threw)
wk1-11 TrenE350mg ew
wk1-5 50-75mg dbol ed

but im sur ei will have better ones on the way.


----------



## Bundy09 (Jul 12, 2010)

richieboy said:


> deca.sus and d,bol you wont get to much water



*What the????*


----------



## Bundy09 (Jul 12, 2010)

ROID said:


> test e 500mg
> tren a 700mg



Y test lower than tren. didn't that cause some problems??


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^you can do it either way 700mg wk to slap everybody or tren 100mg eod then just slap the kids around. just kdding it was roid it was a funny post but thats the way u run tren.


----------



## MDR (Jul 12, 2010)

1000mg Test cyp/500mg Deca, w/D-bol kicker-12 weeks.  Ramped up doses a bit the last few weeks.  Test and Tren +D-bol kicker was pretty good, too.  I guess I like keeping it pretty simple.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 12, 2010)

750mg test E wk1-16
600mg Eq wk 1-16
500mg tren A(pin eod)wk 1-12
75mg anavarwk1-8
50mg anadrol wk1-8
arimidex 1mg e2d
HCG 250 iu e4d
That's my current cycle,2 weeks into it,pretty impressive strength gains!!!First time on tren,like the warrior mentality in the gym...No much sides except a little sweat...


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^^^love those kind of dosages. god i love gear.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2010)

1-4 50mg D-bol
1-10 750mg Test E
1-9 100mg NPP EOD
1-10 10ius GH 3XW - after that 2ius AM / 2ius mid afternoon ED
10ius insulin

25mg Aromasin 1-12

*No PCT - TRT.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

Bundy09 said:


> Y test lower than tren. didn't that cause some problems??




I've ran Tren alone @ 700mg/week.  This caused mental problems. pretty bad anxiety and insomnia.

with test i didn't get the same sides as most people experience.  No insomnia, anxiety, nothing i can recall.

One side effect of my test and tren run was a trip to the ER because i dislocated both shoulders in the squat rack. Probably best gym day those guys have ever had  looking at my ass slumped over whining like a baby.
 true story

anyone wanna guess how much weight was on the bar ?


----------



## G3 (Jul 13, 2010)

ROID said:


> anyone wanna guess how much weight was on the bar ?


 

Too much?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 14, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Too much?


thats what i waz gonna say 


ok ok,,... um 500lb?


----------



## bigrene (Jul 14, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> 750mg test E wk1-16
> 600mg Eq wk 1-16
> 500mg tren A(pin eod)wk 1-12
> 75mg anavarwk1-8
> ...



Let me give you a Joey Lawerence WOow thats pretty nuts you must be huge, post pic I couldnt imagine how big I would get, Ive only done 2.5 cycles gained mostly strength some size but I been working out and drinking protein shakes on and off since 13 just turned 30 yesterday, but you f*ckers need to post pics if your worried about recognition do neck down I want to see what someone doing a cycle like that is looking no homo shit.


----------



## ROID (Jul 15, 2010)

blergs. said:


> thats what i waz gonna say
> 
> 
> ok ok,,... um 500lb?




465


you win a free prize from me.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 15, 2010)

bigrene said:


> Let me give you a Joey Lawerence WOow thats pretty nuts you must be huge, post pic I couldnt imagine how big I would get, Ive only done 2.5 cycles gained mostly strength some size but I been working out and drinking protein shakes on and off since 13 just turned 30 yesterday, but you f*ckers need to post pics if your worried about recognition do neck down I want to see what someone doing a cycle like that is looking no homo shit.



Will do it soon bro,was a 270lbs natural last year,now on 3rd cycle,same weight at much lower bf...Btw i'm 6'2,just into beginning of cycle,so far, results are impressive,i'm breaking personnal records each time i go to the gym!


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 15, 2010)

Btw, sure looking buff and ripped is great but i still prefer the recognition i get from lifting insane weights with good form and having brutal workouts in the gym than the recognition i would get from showing a pic...


----------



## bigrene (Jul 15, 2010)

Im all for it keep us posted on results


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Btw, sure looking buff and ripped is great but i still prefer the recognition i get from lifting insane weights with good form and having brutal workouts in the gym than the recognition i would get from showing a pic...



He would just LHJO to your pic anyways.


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

its not good to post pictures unless your in top shape. ill post some when 4 days before my contest.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 16, 2010)

That's why i'll be waiting man,nobody is a harder critique on me than myself...


----------



## unclem (Jul 16, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> That's why i'll be waiting man,nobody is a harder critique on me than myself...


 
 yeah i would wait till just about 4 days before your show then post thats wat iam going to do. ill be 242lbs at 6% bf. this is wat my trainer tells me. i dont know i won last time at 242 at 9-10%bf but it didnt win the overall. wat do you think your contest stats will be fred?


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 19, 2010)

one of the first cycles i ever did was probably the best gains i ever made.
good old deca,dbol and test stack.
ran ugl dbol at 50mg a day, deca was 600mg per week and the test was 800mg per week.
one could argue it was a big course for a beginner, but boy did it do the trick!
gained stupid amount of bodyweight and held onto a good 60%.

a recent tren,test and dbol stack also worked wonders followed by an equipoise and prop mix.

been on since december2009, i really must think about pct sometime soon!


----------



## mcslimjim (Jul 19, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> 1600mg enanthate
> 750mg sust.
> weekly.
> 
> While im roid-free currently and have been in the past few years, this was the foundation to my cycles.i learned quickly taking 1 or 2 cc a week wasnt for me,with the above i went from 176 to 224 lbs in 3 1/2 months.Ive tried other stacks this was hands down the best for me,no matter how long a cycle or how much of any test i was taking the above netted me the best results everytime.At the moment the only thing i use is protein powder between meals and i hover around 235-240 lbs @ 5'10.



Would it improve with some decca in there??
would it be good to use decca in that stack?


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 19, 2010)

unclem said:


> yeah i would wait till just about 4 days before your show then post thats wat iam going to do. ill be 242lbs at 6% bf. this is wat my trainer tells me. i dont know i won last time at 242 at 9-10%bf but it didnt win the overall. wat do you think your contest stats will be fred?



Not sure,trainer and nutritionnist says should be at 250-255lbs at  8%bf...Btw your stats are impressive!


----------



## weldingman (Jul 19, 2010)

mdr said:


> 1000mg test cyp/500mg deca, w/d-bol kicker-12 weeks. Ramped up doses a bit the last few weeks. Test and tren +d-bol kicker was pretty good, too. I guess i like keeping it pretty simple.


 

+1^


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 19, 2010)

anadrol 75mg ED 1-6
test prop 100mg ED 1-2
test enan 1250mg EW 1-18
EQ 1000mg EW 1-18
tren ace 75mg ED 8-18 

With a side of HGH, slin, and IGF. (Adex, HCG, Proviron, Clomid, etc.)

I've done the same before with deca instead of EQ, I just had to cut the tren out of the program as running two 19nors isn't the best of ideas.  The deca made me a bit more bloated than the EQ.  Can't think of a better way to grow any more.  I actually just started again last week...with a few minor tweeks. 



/V


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 20, 2010)

Love it^^^^+1000
So far love Anadrol and it doesn't make me that bloated,just a slight increase in bp,never did try dbol again so will probably do,those thai blue at 10mg,for 50mg ed!!!
Tren A,test E and Eq will be from now on the staples of all future cycle...


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 14, 2010)

thakns for the tips


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 15, 2010)

As of today ,my current cycle has yielded the most gains ,whether i keep them is another matter i suppose only time will tell... check out the journal in my sig for more.


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

fred, victor and a few others i like there gear usage. i love high dosages myself ie, eq 1,000mg wk thats great vic . thats wat i use of eq. i dont think u get that many benefits at lower than a gram. imho.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My best stack ever was DHEA/Neovar/RPM/Drive/Tribulus/testofen/CEE/The Fizogen Strap/Apnut's The ONE/Beta-alanine/fennugreek/Plant Sterols/Phytoestrogens/11-oxo/6-oxo/soy protein
> 
> I lost 3 lbs of bone and 6 lbs of pure muscle. Totally was able to wriggle into my straight-leg skinny jeans for the summer. Only set me back like $326 dollars including ancillaries.


The fizogen stap. big lolz   You simply won't get as big w/o some magnet therapy


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> fred, victor and a few others i like there gear usage. i love high dosages myself ie, eq 1,000mg wk thats great vic . thats wat i use of eq. i dont think u get that many benefits at lower than a gram. imho.



Very true....at least in my case.  I need about a gram of the stuff to really work it's true magic.  EQ rocks....be it cut or bulk.


/V


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^totally agree victor.


----------

